# spider id please



## Ryan93 (Jan 24, 2008)

a few weeks ago my bro and i found this web as you can see in of the pics so we where curious to find out if any one was home so we finnaly got the spider out and on the outside and we mite think it is a funnel webb( well we figured it was cause of the webb) if any can tell me if im correct. thnx


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 24, 2008)

Badumna insignis, Black house spider.

Jordan


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 24, 2008)

Badumna insignis..black house spider


----------



## Ryan93 (Jan 24, 2008)

ok thanks for that i was thinking funnel webb because of the webb


----------



## grimbeny (Jan 24, 2008)

funnel webs live underground.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jan 24, 2008)

grimbeny said:


> funnel webs live underground.


Or in tree hollows, or under rocks


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 24, 2008)

funnel web spiders webs arnt usually very funnel like ironicly
i found one recently under alog


----------



## hornet (Jan 24, 2008)

yes, its a black house spider, i see them in between bricks quite alot


----------



## kakariki (Jan 25, 2008)

Are these spiders at all venomous?


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Jan 25, 2008)

*Black house spider bite*

I was bitten by one years ago, I stepped on it in the back yard. I had no idea i was bitten by a spider until a lump on my foot became itchy and looking at it closely there was 2 pin holes & I felt ill and very sleepy. I told my Mum and she found the crushed spider on the back path. We took it to the hospital and they identified it as a black house spider, they said i'd feel ill but i'd live and without needing any injections of antivenom, Thank goodness because I fu.. am not a fan of needles.


----------



## Miss_Croft (Jan 25, 2008)

I would not like to be bitten by them – They can give you a nasty bite and like many insect bites you can have an analectic reaction to the bite. I would not give one of these guys a chance to bite. DO NOT play with these guys as they are very aggressive. And they tend to stay in their web (Hide in the funnel when startled). 

If you get bitten – I suggest ice on bite. If you have trouble breathing or nausea go straight to the emergency department at the nearest hospital. If an elderly or young person gets bitten by ANY spider – seek medical treatment.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_house_spider
http://usq.edu.au/spider/find/spiders/504.htm
http://www.termite.com.au/spider-identification.html



Omg_a_geco – I doubt you were bitten by a black window spider (Black house spider) as they are not normally seen walking across flat areas (Paths). I would suggest it was a wolf spider. They can pack a very painful bite – do not have a web – and tend to be walking on flat surfaces. When threatened they will lift their fangs up and bite – where as a Black House Spider tends to be more run away.

http://www.csiro.au/resources/ps1rt.html


kakariki – The only Australian spider that is considered deadly is the Sydney Funnel Web. All others can pack painful bites but are generally not fatal. If you leave spiders alone they will leave you alone.


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Jan 25, 2008)

*Fun times*

Miss Croft, according to Gosford hospital who ID'd it for me, it was a black house spider. I would hope they'd know the diffirence as I had my life in their hands.


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 25, 2008)

No Badumna ive seen has ever been aggressive, is that first hand info Miss Croft or is the internet the extent of your dealings with them? i get them wandering around the house regularly in hot weather. Had one walking up my arm while in bed about a month ago. Make great captives, used to keep a large female in a jar on my desk in primary school, other kids used to love catching food for it.

As for them walking around, it happens regularly in warm weather. Theres a few hundred that live in the roof of my old mans shed that all climb out of their webs when the temps get above 30 degrees. Corrugated iron gets a bit warm and they all either come right out and hang at the edge of their webs or go walkabout looking to get out of the heat.

Cheers
Jordan


----------



## JasonL (Jan 25, 2008)

PiMp said:


> funnel web spiders webs arnt usually very funnel like ironicly
> i found one recently under alog



Female Funnel web spiders are rarely found far from there burrow ( only leaving if disturbed or flooded out), which is lined in a funnel type web over the surface, they are usually found under rotting logs and sandstone rocks in damp, cool areas, near still ponds and around constant seepage areas. Males wander around looking for females and are much shorter lived than the long lived females.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 25, 2008)

Miss_Croft said:


> R][/URL] – The only Australian spider that is considered deadly is the Sydney Funnel Web. All others can pack painful bites but are generally not fatal. If you leave spiders alone they will leave you alone.



Fatalities have occured from redbacks, though most people recover fine, I would still cosider them to be "deadly", as well as others from the Hadronyche and Missulena families.


----------



## Ryan93 (Jan 25, 2008)

man i got this other spider pic but i found it in a hole in the front. There was no funnel type entrane or even a door i dunno what it is


----------



## ozianimals (Jan 25, 2008)

Miss_Croft said:


> I would not like to be bitten by them – They can give you a nasty bite and like many insect bites you can have an analectic reaction to the bite. I would not give one of these guys a chance to bite. DO NOT play with these guys as they are very aggressive. And they tend to stay in their web (Hide in the funnel when startled).
> 
> If you get bitten – I suggest ice on bite. If you have trouble breathing or nausea go straight to the emergency department at the nearest hospital. If an elderly or young person gets bitten by ANY spider – seek medical treatment.
> 
> ...


Miss_croft....I disagree with your first aid advice as if you are bitten by a big looking black spider, you should treat as a funnel web bite and use the compression immobilization techniques as you would for a snake bite.
I know this as I have just finished my first aid for the business I work for and as a large company we were required to do a occupational first aid course not just the senior first aid course and this was covered quite in depth.


----------



## the_tsar (Jan 25, 2008)

I bet it is pregnant too, her but is huge, too big it seems for it to be just food.


----------



## Miss_Croft (Jan 25, 2008)

JasonL - Yes you are right – a young boy died after reporting a red back bite. That was in 1979 (Over 28 years ago). Many reports (unconfirmed) state he stopped breathing (ie anaphylactic shock). Since then there has been NO confirmed deaths from spider bites. – antivenin used 20 to 30 times a year.

ozianimals – I know too well what you are taught in first aid. Lets just say it has been simplified to reduce decision making. Below is a link to snake/spider bite treatment.
http://www.stjohn.org.au/quick_pdfs/snake_spider_bite.pdf 

Here is some updated advice:

If someone gets bitten by spider DO NOT stress – there has not been a reported death from spider for nearly 30 years. 
If you are in Sydney funnel web territory and unsure of the spider type
Only if the casualty starts to do one of the following
salvia (drool) 
Starts to become confused (Not know where they are, what time of day it is, why they are there…)
Twitching (involuntary movement of limbs)
Having trouble breathing


 Then treat it as a Funnel Web and treat as spider bite like a snake bite and seek medical assistance – if you are going to take them to Emergency department – call ahead or just call an ambulance (I would call ambulance for any of the above symptoms with or without a spider bite). If available give Oxygen @ 8 l per minute though a Hudson mask.
·All other spider bites – apply ice for 20 minutes and monitor casualty for about an hour. The ice will reduce the swelling, stinging/itching feeling. Apply ice if the bite gets itchy, swollen or feels as if it is burning re-apply the ice.

As an aside: the toxicity of venomous animals is determined by injecting mice. They are then scaled up to Humans. What is toxic to a mouse is not always toxic to humans. What I am trying to say is spiders are not as poisonous as many people think.

1.7 people a year die from bee stings and 0 people a year die form spider bite. Which one should you worry about? 

Source: http://www.sydney100.com/snakes-spiders-sharks.htm 

My statement about Black Window spiders not been aggressive – that is from personal experience. 20 or so live in my parent’s bathroom when I was growing up. We use to tease them by poking them (with our fingers) and watch them crawl back into their web. I have never seen them walking around the house – but then again it does not get as hot as a tin shed. They are so quiet that my girlfriend (Who is petrified of spiders) did not notice the spiders on the windows. I stick to my statement about wolf spiders. I have witnessed a few people been bitten by wolf spiders after stepping on them.


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 25, 2008)

Miss_Croft said:


> [
> My statement about Black Window spiders not been aggressive – that is from personal experience. 20 or so live in my parent’s bathroom when I was growing up. We use to tease them by poking them (with our fingers) and watch them crawl back into their web. I have never seen them walking around the house – but then again it does not get as hot as a tin shed. They are so quiet that my girlfriend (Who is petrified of spiders) did not notice the spiders on the windows. I stick to my statement about wolf spiders. I have witnessed a few people been bitten by wolf spiders after stepping on them.



The only reason i said something was because you said they WERE aggressive in your initial post. They are not.

Jordan


----------



## kakariki (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks. I didn't actually mean deadly. I meant nasty symptoms as with the white tip. I got bitten by something [ many moons ago ] and my arm went numb for some weeks. No nasty sores or anything just numbness to the point of pain if anything touched it. I wondered if it was a black house spider.


----------



## cement (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree, house spiders are not aggressive. My house is absolutly covered in them. The heat kills them when it hits about 38 degrees. Its the only cull apart from minor birds we get and happens about twice a year. Oh yeah and when I sweep the walls and verandah ceilings to get rid of the webs, they drop and run. Do you get them in New York mrs croft? Are they ferals from America?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 26, 2008)

there so common black house spiders,i bet everyhome has them
especialy in corners of windows and near outside lights they hang out


----------



## Miss_Croft (Jan 26, 2008)

Jordan - Sorry I re-read that post - I gave incorrect information about agression.


----------

